# ARIZONA SUPER SHOW 2014



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Motorsport Showcase Presents the Arizona Super Show March 29th 2014 University of Phoenix Stadium Glendale, AZ. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 20''sesamestreet (Sep 20, 2013)

[h=2][/h] does any one know when they will have registration forms out ?​


----------



## cisco la gente (May 13, 2010)

20''sesamestreet said:


> [h=2][/h] does any one know when they will have registration forms out ?​


 I was online last night on www. Motorsportshowcase .com it said they will put the registration out beginning of January ?


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

this is going to be great this year! New venue with plenty of space for everyone to enter, all the food around. Hope it will be inside and outside.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

inside and out would be dope but I doubt it. last big show at an arena/stadium like that was LA sports arena 10yrs ago. we will see. hopefully they keep the beer garden! :drama:


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

"ZEUS" WIRE WHEELS will register when the forms come out and be there, so if you have any color or other request, give us a heads up so we bring it!!!


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

I'll be traveling from Florida to Arizona for this one!


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok everyone I have a quick update. Registration Forms will be ready sometime after xmas. You can visit www.motorsportshowcase.com to download your pre-reg once it is up on the website. This years show will be indoors and outdoors. Also there are plenty of hotels around the stadium itself. Also plenty of restaurant's and clubs. These are located right next door to the stadium. Ill keep everyone posted as more info comes available. Thanks.


----------



## sick_AZ_fleetwood (Apr 11, 2009)

Gona miss it being in Mesa but this is a Good location. should be bad ass!!!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Daaaam definitely ain't missing this one we'll be there


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

anyone got hookups for the Renaissance hotel? Looks like its walking distance from the show and entertainment complex. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

:yes::yessad::naughty:the great mesa


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

mr beefy said:


> :yes::yessad::naughty:the great glendale


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

TTT


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

Ttt.....


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Any word on afterparties yet? McFaddens...Margaritaville...? :dunno:


----------



## JOHN818 (Jul 25, 2009)

CHEVROLET CC will be there...


----------



## cisco la gente (May 13, 2010)

http://www.motorsportshowcase.com/images/documents/exhibitor.pdf


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Man the wristband situation was outta control last hear. there was hella people slangin them outside, like homeless and crackheads people too. it was a trip :rofl:


----------



## mr beefy (Dec 25, 2013)

bump:fool2:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:h5:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

LA Gente cc Phoenix chapter will be there!!


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:Nice pic Andy, LA GENTE VALLE IMPERIAL will be there


----------



## ITONEI (Mar 26, 2009)

:thumbsup:Nice pic Andy, LA GENTE VALLE IMPERIAL will be there


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)

ITONEI said:


> :thumbsup:Nice pic Andy, LA GENTE VALLE IMPERIAL will be there


Thanks Toni it's going to be a bad ass show:thumbsup:
LA Gente TTMFT! !


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Damn this show looks like its going to be bad ass. Krazy kutting will be there for sure already put our call in. We're going to go like if it was vegas with 100% of our staff and all our products.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

if all goes well ontario classics will be showing


----------



## BigMandoAZ (Jul 14, 2008)

screwed up loco said:


> Any word on afterparties yet? McFaddens...Margaritaville...? :dunno:


 haven't heard but mcfaddens is always poppin.


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:thumbsup::wave:TTT


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

Where's the cruising gonna be ? Still on McDowell ?


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

gmo442 said:


> Where's the cruising gonna be ? Still on McDowell ?


75th and Encanto


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## theoriginalwirewheelco (Jul 19, 2013)

Ariztlan said:


> Motorsport Showcase Presents the Arizona Super Show March 29th 2014 University of Phoenix Stadium Glendale, AZ.
> 
> Have a great Blessed Day.
> 
> ...


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

The UFL club is up in the house wita strong showing


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

BIGGER BLUE said:


> The UFL club is up in the house wita strong showing


:thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ariztlan said:


> Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164


:thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking forward to heading to az.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Looking forward to heading to az.


Gracias Ontario Classics see you at the show. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is a pick from last years Super Show. Have a great Blessed Weekend.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is another pick from last years Super Show. Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Arizona Super Show is less than 2 months away. Have a great Blessed Super Bowl Weekend.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting’s Everyone, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. Register Early Show is 60% Full.

For Exhibitor & Vendor applications go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 for more info. 

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Arizona Super Show 2014 *will be held on Saturday March 29th at the University of Phoenix Stadium conveniently located just off the 101 Freeway.

Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO AND LIL ROB!!!*

Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ariztlan said:


> *Arizona Super Show 2014 *will be held on Saturday March 29th at the University of Phoenix Stadium conveniently located just off the 101 Freeway.
> 
> Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO AND LIL ROB!!!*
> 
> ...


TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ant (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## bigjoe82 (Mar 23, 2010)

TTT....one of the best car shows!


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

*Arizona Super Show 2014 Host Hotels*

*
Marriott Courtyard Phoenix West/Avondale
*1650 N. 95th Ave. Phoenix, AZ 85037
Arizona Super Show Rates $119.00 per night
Last date to book 3/05/14
623-271-7760
Book your group rate >>*

Spring Hill Suites Phoenix Glendale Sports & Entertainment District
*7370 N. Janjero BoulevardGlendale, AZ 85305
Arizona Super Show Rates $159.00 per night
Last date to book 3/07/14
623-772-9200
Book your group rate >> *

Free Travel Agent Assistance
*Robbie Sinteral
Time To Get Away
480-721-4098


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

after hop fools;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

*​**
Will be there!!!!*


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

OLDIES SFV said:


> *​**
> Will be there!!!!*


TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

DIPN714 said:


> after hop fools;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;


WHICH 1 THERE'S 2 AFTER HOPS????:thumbsup:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Motorsport Showcase would like to Thank all the Car Clubs and Independent Riders for Selling Out the Exhibitor spaces for the Arizona Super Show 2014

Have a great Blessed Day


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

I got 8 cars showing. But we sent out 3 forms last week. How do find out if they didn't get process carnal? What happens if they didn't make it in time?


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

SOLD OUT Event...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> I got 8 cars showing. But we sent out 3 forms last week. How do find out if they didn't get process carnal? What happens if they didn't make it in time?


Thanks for the pm.


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Krazy Kutting is registered and a Sponsor for this Show. We are very excited about Supporting our Home State and we will be there with all our products and a lot of new ones. Please stop by our booth and check us out.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Lowrider Style CC said:


> Thanks for the pm.


Your Welcome Homie


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Dang sold out was gonna make the drive from Sacramento again this year, guess not.


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

How much are wristbands gonna be during move-in?


----------



## 6T4 (Oct 7, 2013)

I dont get how the show is sold out? There's not organized seating... I was planning on just stopping by. Can I just show up or nah?


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Dont miss out.....You may purchase advance discount tickets to come see the show, at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or you can go to 

http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5?page=tmus&tmid=19004C3BA20B75E5


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

Krazy Kutting items : just showing our work in case you'd like to see t in person at the show.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Greeting’s Everyone, I hope all is well. Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show Saturday March 29th 2014. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO AND LIL ROB!!!*

Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!

For more info. go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 

You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Ancheta_Workshop (Jun 12, 2008)

Ancheta Workshop will be there to take them pics


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Ancheta_Workshop said:


> Ancheta Workshop will be there to take them pics


Big fan! Hopefully we can met up! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## cadillac tone (Feb 3, 2007)

ARE ALL THE SPOTS SOLD OUT


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

LET THE COUNT DOWN BEGIN


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, Motorsport Showcase would like to Thank all the Car Clubs and Independent Riders for*Selling Out*the Exhibitor spaces for the Arizona Super Show 2014. 




cadillac tone said:


> ARE ALL THE SPOTS SOLD OUT


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

General admission advance discount tickets available, at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or you can go to*

http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19...004C3BA20B75E5

Have a great weekend, looking forward to seeing everyone at the show!


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Less than a month away Texas Ed is doing the Preliminary measuring for the Arizona Super Show! Motorsport Showcase and Lowrider Magazine Move-In

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

<a href="http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/Supershow123/media/image_zps4522e1e5.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag9/Supershow123/image_zps4522e1e5.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image_zps4522e1e5.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)

<a href="http://s1296.photobucket.com/user/Supershow123/media/image_zps4522e1e5.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1296.photobucket.com/albums/ag9/Supershow123/image_zps4522e1e5.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo image_zps4522e1e5.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Robert =woody65= (Jun 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I'm ready to roll. 3 more weeks! :boink:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Snick (Jan 7, 2007)

La GENTE CC , Los Angeles will be in the house


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Snick said:


> La GENTE CC , Los Angeles will be in the house


Gracias La Gente from Los Angeles we look forward to seeing you all at the show. Have a great Blessed Day. :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

See you all there!


----------



## Rollin73 (Mar 13, 2010)

Ttmft! :thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

16 days left!!!hno::420:


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

Goodtimes is ready


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SEE EVERYONE IN A COUPLE OF WEEKS CANT WAIT!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Well we had 8 going and only 2 made it. Missed the deadline._ :banghead:










_But Lowrider Style will be there to support! _:thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Less than 2 weeks away.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go to http://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Ariztlan said:


>


I see budweiser is a sponsor will they b selling beer?


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

ed1983 said:


> I see budweiser is a sponsor will they b selling beer?


Yes beer will be sold at the show. :yessad:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Ariztlan said:


> Yes beer will be sold at the show. :yessad:


:thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

screwed up loco said:


> :thumbsup:


EVEN THO I GAVE IT UP FOR LENT:thumbsup::naughty::h5::wow:uffin::420:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ed1983 said:


> EVEN THO I GAVE IT UP FOR LENT:thumbsup::naughty::h5::wow:uffin::420:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you buy general admission tickets at location on day of show or do you have to buy them in advance?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

65ss said:


> Can you buy general admission tickets at location on day of show or do you have to buy them in advance?


I'm pretty sure a handful of folks will be outside selling wristbands


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Motorsport Showcase Presents The Arizona Super Show & Concert Saturday March 29, 2014 at the University of Phoenix Stadium: 1 Cardinal Dr. in Glendale AZ 85305. 

Show hours are from 2 p.m. to 10:00 p.m. 

The Show is Indoor-Outdoor. Cars will be inside Cardinals Stadium. 

Entertainment will feature *MC MAGIC, BABY BASH, KID INK, WHODINI, DJ BABY CHINO, LIL ROB, LV SHARP, CECY B, and ERIC BELLINGER!!!*

Special Appearances by The Cardinals Cheerleaders and BIG RED!!!

For more info. go to www.motorsportshowcase.com or call 480-766-8164 

You may purchase advance discount tickets at the University of Phoenix Stadium Box Office or go tohttp://www.ticketmaster.com/event/19004C3BA20B75E5

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

65ss said:


> Can you buy general admission tickets at location on day of show or do you have to buy them in advance?


Yes you can buy general admission tickets the day of the show.


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

Ariztlan said:


> Yes you can buy general admission tickets the day of the show.


Thanks


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Chucky-818 (Sep 17, 2013)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ant (Feb 9, 2012)

TTT .READY FOR THIS WEEKEND. MOTORSPORT SHOWCASE WANTS TO THANK EVERYBODY IN ADVANCE FOR SUPPORTING THE ARIZONA SUPER SHOW.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

5 MORE DAYS!!!!!


----------



## Ant (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

4 MORE DAYS GOING TO BE A GREAT SHOW!!!!


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

WILL HAVE A BOOTH @ THE ARIZONA SUPER SHOW THIS WEEKEND MAKE SURE TO STOP BY:thumbsup:


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

Are these gonna be for sale at show?



Ariztlan said:


> 4 MORE DAYS GOING TO BE A GREAT SHOW!!!!


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

3 MORE DAYS!!!!!!!!! TTT:thumbsup::fool2::wave:uffin::420::sprint:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

its almost beer time :drama:.........woops I mean showtime :nicoderm:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

screwed up loco said:


> its almost beer time :drama:.........woops I mean showtime :nicoderm:


:thumbsup::barf::werd:


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

MIRACLE said:


> Are these gonna be for sale at show?


Yes these shirts will be sold at the show.


----------



## SACRAFICIO MAYA (Aug 8, 2012)

6T4 said:


> I dont get how the show is sold out? There's not organized seating... I was planning on just stopping by. Can I just show up or nah?


Show spots sold out. Tickets are on slae.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Ariztlan said:


> 4 MORE DAYS GOING TO BE A GREAT SHOW!!!!


Bad ass, how much will these be sold for?


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

"The Art of Lowriding Interview with Mr. Cartoon"


----------



## bigfeo (Nov 8, 2011)

what goin on after the show? Seen a few FB posts on hops going on after and sunday..


----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Heath V said:


> Bad ass, how much will these be sold for?


What's happening Heath, I hope all is well Homie. I don't know the price Old School City will be selling the shirts. Will see you this weekend. Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Ariztlan said:


> What's happening Heath, I hope all is well Homie. I don't know the price Old School City will be selling the shirts. Will see you this weekend. Have a great Blessed Day.


Thanks all is good man, see you soon!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Passing thru Tucson been on the road 20+ hours already


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

Skim said:


> Passing thru Tucson been on the road 20+ hours already


Be safe homie....:angel:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Good luck with the Move In everyone!

_








_
lowriderstylecarclub.com will be there with coverage of the Move In! _:thumbsup:





_Last show.....

_


























































_Club Unity! _:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

Skim said:


> Passing thru Tucson been on the road 20+ hours already


do yo thang bro;;;BIG AL SAID IT;;;
SEE U GUYS AT AFTER HOP


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Move in now! _:thumbsup:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

Skim said:


> Passing thru Tucson been on the road 20+ hours already


:thumbsup: Real Ryder skim put in the miles mad props killa deal in the house! !!!!


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Here goes another one....

_


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

Skim said:


> Passing thru Tucson been on the road 20+ hours already


skim doggie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!we had u covered,,, we got our best guys on the job!!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

a QUIK TRIP EXLUSIVE!!!!!! MAJESTICS COMIN FROM ALLLLLLLL OVER!!!
:h5:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

A Identity Exclusive..... LUNAS64 has entered the stadium!!!!!





















Lunas64 has come home to da birds nest!!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

USO......hmmmmm riddle me this!!! Burban so dope,,, he left the shell at home:cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

DK&Q in da heezy!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> USO......hmmmmm riddle me this!!! Burban so dope,,, he left the shell at home:cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> USO......hmmmmm riddle me this!!! Burban so dope,,, he left the shell at home:cheesy:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

ok guys my exclusives are done for now,,, enjoy and good luck to all yall!!!!
:h5:




*1*. 
an item or story published or broadcast by only one source.:naughty:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)

a Spirit Exclusive!!


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## fleetwoodcoupe (Oct 2, 2007)

:shocked:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_Nice pic's Art! Here goes some more from the inside- Move In! _:thumbsup:




























_Thats it for now! Anybody else? _


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


Heath V said:


>


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

_TODAY!!!! _:thumbsup:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

Leaving LA now. Long drive ahead :nicoderm:


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

screwed up loco said:


> Leaving LA now. Long drive ahead :nicoderm:


:werd:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

be safe me too


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry about the size please click on the image


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

ART LOKS said:


> USO......hmmmmm riddle me this!!! Burban so dope,,, he left the shell at home:cheesy:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Great show!


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Any more pictures?


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

Bedrockcc said:


> Any more pictures?


 X2


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

Post more move in pics


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Was sent to me from the show.


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## 84euroclipbrougham (Sep 13, 2002)

That show was crazy...


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Post them pictures....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Please


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)

It was my first show, and it turned out pretty good. I met Kid Frost and got a photo with him. I also wanted to meet Skim for the first time to let him know I thought his build up threads were cool, but never saw him in person. He did pass me on the I-10 twice in the middle of the night in New Mexico. I recognized his 60 Impala on the trailer from photos on LiL.

Here's some of my pics.


----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Caballo (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## gentephx (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Great pictures, there were a lot of quality rides on display. We spoke with Skim for a few during move in, cool guy. I want his 60 rag!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

I love this 63. First time seeing it in person. Very clean..


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## 67imp (Feb 20, 2012)

Heath V said:


> I love this 63. First time seeing it in person. Very clean..


 x2 ....thanks for sharing and keep them pictures coming:thumbsup:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Lowrider Style CC said:


>


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## ART LOKS (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

Great show, Great venue, Great Turn out, However the amount of quality cars didnt seem to be there like it has been in the last two years.


----------



## cadillacjacc (May 22, 2007)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)

:h5:


LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Lowrider Style CC (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Ariztlan (Mar 27, 2012)

Motorsport Showcase would like to thank everyone for making the Arizona Super Show a huge success.

Have a great Blessed Day.


----------



## BIG LOUU (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

> > :thumbsdown:I agreed with move those outside waiting to roll in that this was a horrible experience waiting to move in. Inexperienced staff or what ever excuse they had I also wont go to another LRM show in the future


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

^^^ Must be this guys first Rodeo, LRM move-ins have always been treamdously long and shitty but comes with the territory.


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

First big show at the stadium. Sure there is gonna be issues. Lessons learned. Wait til next year. Only bad part I felt was the old ass security folks were rude as shit. Need to replace all of them if you ask me.


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Yep multiple security and staff members were rude, this one lady flat out yelled at me and my family. They had no clue what was going on and staff members were contradicting one another saying what we could and couldn't do. 

Still a great show IMO but the staff needs to lighten up and be better informed.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

haha


----------



## MIRACLE (Nov 5, 2009)

Need another entrance too, in and out. You somewhat had to fight your way through all the people standing in the Walk way from outdoors to indoors near the restrooms. That too me was the worst part had too many people in one spot for too long.


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

Less talk, more pics (of the whores).


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

Johnny562 said:


> Less talk, more pics (of the whores).


what this^^^whore said.


----------



## bigfeo (Nov 8, 2011)

someone tell me they got pics of those 2 cochinas with their ass hanging out and their tetas with black tape Xs over the nipples...

mi vieja me chinga lol...


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

ROBLEDO said:


> what this^^^whore said. :biggrin:


:wave:



bigfeo said:


> someone tell me they got pics of those 2 cochinas with their ass hanging out and their tetas with black tape Xs over the nipples...
> 
> mi vieja me chinga lol...


I wanna see this as well.


----------



## ed1983 (Sep 9, 2009)

The beer lines need to be shorter!!!!! Or more beer venders!!!!!


----------

